# Quante si sarebbero offese



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

Ho trovato questo video. Ammetto di aver riso e di aver trovato la reazione di lei molti simpatica 








						26.2.2022, Genoa - Inter. Era... - Not Occasional Fans | By Not Occasional Fans | 26.2.2022, Genoa - Inter. Era successo ad inizio stagione e si ripete anche a metà campionato. Lei sempre goliardica! "Lascialo stare il tagliaerba..."...
					

48万 views, 5,680 likes, 191 loves, 748 comments, 1,150 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Not Occasional Fans: 26.2.2022, Genoa - Inter. Era successo ad inizio stagione e si ripete anche a metà...




					fb.watch


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

massì, bisogna anche saperci ridere su


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> massì, bisogna anche saperci ridere su


Dillo a me. Superato l’imbarazzo avrei reagito come lei


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

dubito l'avresti fatto con gli interisti


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dubito l'avresti fatto con gli interisti


Ma si era un coro goliardico non avrei badato ai colori


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2022)

ti stai intenerendo con gli anni anche tu


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Non si lotta con i mulini a vento


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si lotta con i mulini a vento


Spiega


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spiega


Sarebbe bello se non ci fossero cori (a parte che non ho capito cosa dicevano) ma non si discute con un centinaio di persone. La si mette sul ridere.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello se non ci fossero cori (a parte che non ho capito cosa dicevano) ma non si discute con un centinaio di persone. La si mette sul ridere.


Lei passa il tagliaerba alla stadio
Il coro dice :”lascia stare il tagliaerba, te la rasiamo noi “
Io credo che non sia per evitare discussioni ma proprio perché il clima goliardico l’abbia fatta ridere 
Per altro sembra che all’andata sia accaduta la stessa cosa 
Io trovo che sia un modo per non prendersi troppo sul serio. Farsi due risate e stop


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lei passa il tagliaerba alla stadio
> Il coro dice :”lascia stare il tagliaerba, te la rasiamo noi “
> Io credo che non sia per evitare discussioni ma proprio perché il clima goliardico l’abbia fatta ridere
> Per altro sembra che all’andata sia accaduta la stessa cosa
> Io trovo che sia un modo per non prendersi troppo sul serio. Farsi due risate e stop


A me non farebbe ridere per niente. Ma non è possibile reagire diversamente.
È una delle volgarità che affermano un potere. Ma in quella situazione hanno il potere davvero. Certo che se invece di dire una volgarità a una donna avessero detto una volgarità a un giocatore nero, questi, come molti hanno fatto, avrebbe fatto fermare la partita e sarebbero arrivate sanzioni dalla federazione. Ma un giocatore in quanto tale, non in quanto uomo o nero, ha un potere che lei non ha. Infatti probabilmente succederebbe anche in caso di cori omofobici.
Ma una donna deve ridere? Lo fa perché è abituata, perché ci hanno insegnato fin da bambine a far finta di niente o a riderci su. Una donna con più potere, come una giornalista, può reagire. Lei non so come avrebbe potuto senza rischiare di perdere il lavoro, con la motivazione di tutelarla.
Non è una questione di offesa personale. Nessuna si offende per questa o altre cazzate da parte di chi ha bisogno di sentirsi forte nei confronti delle donne. 
Le sanzioni dovrebbero arrivare non per una reazione di lei, reazione che non poteva avere, ma dalla società. I modi li dovrebbe trovare la società.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me non farebbe ridere per niente. Ma non è possibile reagire diversamente.
> È una delle volgarità che affermano un potere. Ma in quella situazione hanno il potere davvero. Certo che se invece di dire una volgarità a una donna avessero detto una volgarità a un giocatore nero, questi, come molti hanno fatto, avrebbe fatto fermare la partita e sarebbero arrivate sanzioni dalla federazione. Ma un giocatore in quanto tale, non in quanto uomo o nero, ha un potere che lei non ha. Infatti probabilmente succederebbe anche in caso di cori omofobici.
> Ma una donna deve ridere? Lo fa perché è abituata, perché ci hanno insegnato fin da bambine a far finta di niente o a riderci su. Una donna con più potere, come una giornalista, può reagire. Lei non so come avrebbe potuto senza rischiare di perdere il lavoro, con la motivazione di tutelarla.
> Non è una questione di offesa personale. Nessuna si offende per questa o altre cazzate da parte di chi ha bisogno di sentirsi forte nei confronti delle donne.
> Le sanzioni dovrebbero arrivare non per una reazione di lei, reazione che non poteva avere, ma dalla società. I modi li dovrebbe trovare la società.


Io avrei riso perché la situazione era divertente. Perché non era una situazione pericolosa . Perché non ci avrei visto nulla di offensivo, 
Non lo vedo il potere. Lo vedo come un farsi una risata insieme dando il giusto peso alle cose. 
Credo che lei non si sia sforzata ma l’abbia vissuta così 
Sono anche convinta che quegli uomini l’hanno interpretata così e anche incontrandola fuori ne avrebbero riso insieme 
Forse se smettessimo di dare importanza 
 alle cazzate e a levarci dai piedistalli si vivrebbe tutti meglio e resterebbe il dare importanza e gravità alle cose veramente importanti e gravi 
Un po’ come se un arbitro dovesse incazzarsi  perché gli danno del  cornuto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io avrei riso perché la situazione era divertente. Perché non era una situazione pericolosa . Perché non ci avrei visto nulla di offensivo,
> Non lo vedo il potere. Lo vedo come un farsi una risata insieme dando il giusto peso alle cose.
> Credo che lei non si sia sforzata ma l’abbia vissuta così
> Sono anche convinta che quegli uomini l’hanno interpretata così e anche incontrandola fuori ne avrebbero riso insieme
> ...


Se ti dicessero qualcosa di simile in un bar rideresti?
Una cosa è sgradevole e inappropriata solo se è pericolosa?
Sarebbe opportuno che non venisse insultato nemmeno l’arbitro. Lo stadio per molto tempo è stato considerato zona franca in cui non vigono le stesse regole che valgono altrove. Ma il senso di rispetto cambia nel tempo e ci si attende che in ogni luogo vengano rispettate le persone.
È cosa nota che Giampiero Boniperti venisse appellato Marisa, con un evidente intento denigratorio alludendo a una presunta omosessualità che avrebbe giustificato una sua eccessiva reazione ai falli (nel senso delle irregolarità di gioco ).
Credo che se questa modalità venisse adottata oggi farebbe bloccare una partita.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti dicessero qualcosa di simile in un bar rideresti?
> Una cosa è sgradevole e inappropriata solo se è pericolosa?
> Sarebbe opportuno che non venisse insultato nemmeno l’arbitro. Lo stadio per molto tempo è stato considerato zona franca in cui non vigono le stesse regole che valgono altrove. Ma il senso di rispetto cambia nel tempo e ci si attende che in ogni luogo vengano rispettate le persone.
> È cosa nota che Giampiero Boniperti venisse appellato Marisa, con un evidente intento denigratorio alludendo a una presunta omosessualità che avrebbe giustificato una sua eccessiva reazione ai falli (nel senso delle irregolarità di gioco ).
> Credo che se questa modalità venisse adottata oggi farebbe bloccare una partita.


In un bar non sarebbe un coro da stadio di centinaia di uomini . Non puoi paragonare situazioni diverse con scopi diversi con evoluzioni che potrebbero essere diverse 
In quel contesto era cameratismo tra lei e loro per farsi una risata 
E ribadisco , se riuscissimo a ridere  un po’ di più di noi stesse e non prendere tutto sul serio e di petto vivremmo meglio 
Credo che la sua reazione sia stata molto apprezzata e non perché si è fatta insultare ma perce ha capito lo spirito della cosa


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In un bar non sarebbe un coro da stadio di centinaia di uomini . Non puoi paragonare situazioni diverse con scopi diversi con evoluzioni che potrebbero essere diverse
> In quel contesto era cameratismo tra lei e loro per farsi una risata
> E ribadisco , se riuscissimo a ridere  un po’ di più di noi stesse e non prendere tutto sul serio e di petto vivremmo meglio
> Credo che la sua reazione sia stata molto apprezzata e non perché si è fatta insultare ma perce ha capito lo spirito della cosa


Quindi ribadisci che centinaia di uomini in uno stadio sono divertenti, mentre un uomo solo in un locale no.
Ribadisco che lei ha agito come meglio ha potuto a una volgarità, inaccettabile in qualsiasi altra situazione, perché in uno stadio questi uomini godono di una impunità che altrove non sarebbe accettata. Ma non durerà ancora molto.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi ribadisci che centinaia di uomini in uno stadio sono divertenti, mentre un uomo solo in un locale no.
> Ribadisco che lei ha agito come meglio ha potuto a una volgarità, inaccettabile in qualsiasi altra situazione, perché in uno stadio questi uomini godono di una impunità che altrove non sarebbe accettata. Ma non durerà ancora molto.


La situazione è divertente e l’idea che qualcuno perdi tempo a pensare a una legge che lo eviti mi fa pensare a quante cose importanti ci siano da fare in Italia e quanti tempi buttati via sarebbe questo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La situazione è divertente e l’idea che qualcuno perdi tempo a pensare a una legge che lo eviti mi fa pensare a quante cose importanti ci siano da fare in Italia e quanti tempi buttati via sarebbe questo


Non sono necessarie leggi. Esistono già ed esiste una normativa della figc.
Viene applicata per altri episodi, non vedo perché questo dovrebbe essere considerato scherzo da simpaticoni e invece buttare banane ai giocatori africani no.


----------



## Foglia (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono necessarie leggi. Esistono già ed esiste una normativa della figc.
> Viene applicata per altri episodi, non vedo perché questo dovrebbe essere considerato scherzo da simpaticoni e invece buttare banane ai giocatori africani no.


E' evidente però, nell'esempio che porti, la diversità dell'intento. Se butti una banana a un africano a me pare lapalissiano il disprezzo. Se giochi stile "ti raderò l'aiuola", con una che sta usando il tosaerba, dai, la risata scappa....


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Marzo 2022)

Parlando con mia figlia spesso abbiamo affrontato questo argomento...io sono della generazione che i ragazzi ti venivano a conoscere  di persona e non in chat, questo comportava spesso una battuta iniziale per cominciare l'approccio, o ci stava benissimo il fischio per strada per attirare l'attenzione, tutte cose normalissime che si affrontavano con un sorriso e comunque la fermezza quando il messaggio che doveva arrivare era ora basta mi hai stufato...sento dire invece spesso alle ragazzine di ora che i maschi non possono permettersi questo genere di approccio, che sono irrispettosi...e io spesso mi metto nei panni di questi ragazzi che non so come faranno ad attaccare bottone con la paura di essere denunciati per molestie.
Come donna e come mamma vorrei pene molto più gravi per reati come lo stupro e la violenza sulle donne oppure una procedura più valida per tutelare le donne vittime di abusi familiari, spesso reati già annunciati che se anche denunciati non hanno modo di essere evitati...
Noi donne quando vogliamo siamo forti, sorridere di fronte ad un coro da stadio è solo la dimostrazione che una sola ragazza può da sola fare sentire scemi un grande gruppo di grandi uomini


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono necessarie leggi. Esistono già ed esiste una normativa della figc.
> Viene applicata per altri episodi, non vedo perché questo dovrebbe essere considerato scherzo da simpaticoni e invece buttare banane ai giocatori africani no.


A me sembra evidente che ci sia parecchia differenza


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Parlando con mia figlia spesso abbiamo affrontato questo argomento...io sono della generazione che i ragazzi ti venivano a conoscere  di persona e non in chat, questo comportava spesso una battuta iniziale per cominciare l'approccio, o ci stava benissimo il fischio per strada per attirare l'attenzione, tutte cose normalissime che si affrontavano con un sorriso e comunque la fermezza quando il messaggio che doveva arrivare era ora basta mi hai stufato...sento dire invece spesso alle ragazzine di ora che i maschi non possono permettersi questo genere di approccio, che sono irrispettosi...e io spesso mi metto nei panni di questi ragazzi che non so come faranno ad attaccare bottone con la paura di essere denunciati per molestie.
> Come donna e come mamma vorrei pene molto più gravi per reati come lo stupro e la violenza sulle donne oppure una procedura più valida per tutelare le donne vittime di abusi familiari, spesso reati già annunciati che se anche denunciati non hanno modo di essere evitati...
> Noi donne quando vogliamo siamo forti, sorridere di fronte ad un coro da stadio è solo la dimostrazione che una sola ragazza può da sola fare sentire scemi un grande gruppo di grandi uomini


Ma più che farli sentire scemi è proprio non prendere tutto sul serio d diventare complici di una goliardia. A volte è bello anche ridere con gli uomini di queste cazzate senza appunto porsi su un piedistallo


----------



## omicron (13 Marzo 2022)

Io sto in mezzo ai maschi dal 1996  sinceramente non sono queste le cose che mi offendono e che penso debbano offendere le donne, concordo con @CIRCE74 sul discorso dei veri reati


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' evidente però, nell'esempio che porti, la diversità dell'intento. Se butti una banana a un africano a me pare lapalissiano il disprezzo. Se giochi stile "ti raderò l'aiuola", con una che sta usando il tosaerba, dai, la risata scappa....


Alludere ai peli intimi e alla richiesta di raderli, ovviamente in vista di prepararsi al sesso, fatta da sconosciuti in gruppo, è divertente. Mentre, come si diceva in un recente thread, incrociare un uomo, che osa guardarti, in una stradina lo è? Non è lo stesso uomo? Quello che sentiamo minaccioso non è quello che in gruppo si permette di considerarci a sua disposizione? Le cose non sono in relazione?


----------



## patroclo (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alludere ai peli intimi e alla richiesta di raderli, ovviamente in vista di prepararsi al sesso, fatta da sconosciuti in gruppo, è divertente. Mentre, come si diceva in un recente thread, incrociare un uomo, che osa guardarti, in una stradina lo è? Non è lo stesso uomo? Quello che sentiamo minaccioso non è quello che in gruppo si permette di considerarci a sua disposizione? Le cose non sono in relazione?


le cose sono in relazione perché l'humus di base è lo stesso, però trovo il tuo ragionamento estremizzante, quasi come dire che in quanto possessore di pisello sono un potenziale violentatore.


----------



## omicron (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alludere ai peli intimi e alla richiesta di raderli, ovviamente in vista di prepararsi al sesso, fatta da sconosciuti in gruppo, è divertente. Mentre, come si diceva in un recente thread, incrociare un uomo, che osa guardarti, in una stradina lo è? Non è lo stesso uomo? Quello che sentiamo minaccioso non è quello che in gruppo si permette di considerarci a sua disposizione? Le cose non sono in relazione?


In quella situazione non c’è nessun tipo di pericolo
Mi pare evidente che siano due situazioni diverse


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alludere ai peli intimi e alla richiesta di raderli, ovviamente in vista di prepararsi al sesso, fatta da sconosciuti in gruppo, è divertente. Mentre, come si diceva in un recente thread, incrociare un uomo, che osa guardarti, in una stradina lo è? Non è lo stesso uomo? Quello che sentiamo minaccioso non è quello che in gruppo si permette di considerarci a sua disposizione? Le cose non sono in relazione?


No non è la stessa cosa. Quello era un coro finalizzato a un coro niente di più. Non avrei percepito minaccia. Molto diverso dallo sconosciuto per strada. Ma proprio imparagonabile


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In quella situazione non c’è nessun tipo di pericolo
> Mi pare evidente che siano due situazioni diverse


Ti dirò di più lo vedo anche come cameratismo includendo la donna che capisce lo scherzo e ne ride


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Parlando con mia figlia spesso abbiamo affrontato questo argomento...io sono della generazione che i ragazzi ti venivano a conoscere  di persona e non in chat, questo comportava spesso una battuta iniziale per cominciare l'approccio, o ci stava benissimo il fischio per strada per attirare l'attenzione, tutte cose normalissime che si affrontavano con un sorriso e comunque la fermezza quando il messaggio che doveva arrivare era ora basta mi hai stufato...sento dire invece spesso alle ragazzine di ora che i maschi non possono permettersi questo genere di approccio, che sono irrispettosi...e io spesso mi metto nei panni di questi ragazzi che non so come faranno ad attaccare bottone con la paura di essere denunciati per molestie.
> Come donna e come mamma vorrei pene molto più gravi per reati come lo stupro e la violenza sulle donne oppure una procedura più valida per tutelare le donne vittime di abusi familiari, spesso reati già annunciati che se anche denunciati non hanno modo di essere evitati...
> Noi donne quando vogliamo siamo forti, sorridere di fronte ad un coro da stadio è solo la dimostrazione che una sola ragazza può da sola fare sentire scemi un grande gruppo di grandi uomini


Sono cose legate, fanno parte tutte della stessa cultura.
Una cultura che spinge i maschi, sino da ragazzini, a cercare appoggio nel gruppo per superare le loro difficoltà e paure.
Non va sopravvalutato nulla, ma nemmeno sottovalutato.
”Te la radiamo noi” davvero fa ridere? Il fatto che estranei  parlino del pube e della vulva di una donna è normale? Dove? In classe bisogna ridere? In ufficio ci scompisciamo? Al bar o in discoteca siamo lusingate di tanto apprezzamento? Per strada? Ci piaceva il fischio? Ci piaceva chi si avvicinava e diceva “cosa ti farei...” ? E se erano in due, tre, quattro che ci dicevano “bella figa!” ci lusingavano? Allo stadio dobbiamo essere onorate che in centinaia ci considerino degne di un riconoscimento sessuale?
Dove queste cose sono divertenti?
So bene che l’unica reazione possibile per la ragazza era ridere insieme, per depotenziare l’aggressività. Siamo state educate fin da bambine a fare finta di niente e a considerare amichevoli cose che non lo sono, come le menate dei compagni di classe o le simulazioni di rapporti alle nostre spalle, perché tanto a scuola siamo in un ambiente protetto e quindi non c’è il rischio che dalle parole e simulazioni e risate passino ai fatti e alla derisione di gruppo... ma poi è così? Chi attua gli stupri di gruppo e in quali modalità? I famosi filmati che Grillo aveva avuto l'impudenza e l'imprudenza di suggerire di vedere con i ragazzi che sventolavano il pene sulla faccia della ragazza che dormiva, “Ridevano, si divertivano“ , diceva. Vedete una cesura tra una cosa e l’altra o vi è un continuum? Certo non tutti coloro che urlano allo stadio sono potenziali stupratori, come chi urla buuu al giocatore africano non è tra coloro che bastonerebbe o peggio un immigrato su una panchina, ma le urla non fanno parte di quella cultura in cui poi chi stupra e picchia si sente legittimato?
Non ho postato io il filmato e non mi sognerei di farne oggetto di polemiche.
Ma se fossi stata io la ragazza sì lì avrei riso, come ho fatto finta di nulla agli “apprezzamenti“ stradali o alla presenza di esibizionisti per strada o in macchina, perché nulla di diverso avrei potuto fare. Ma è solo riconoscimento che nulla possiamo fare. Davvero?



patroclo ha detto:


> le cose sono in relazione perché *l'humus di base è lo stesso, *però trovo il tuo ragionamento estremizzante, quasi come dire che in quanto possessore di pisello sono un potenziale violentatore.


Ho detto questo?
No.
Però lo sei perché potresti, perché possiedi lo strumento.
E sei un complice se ridacchi con gli amici che parlano di una donna e di ciò che loro le farebbero. Anche se in pratica non sarebbero in grado.



omicron ha detto:


> In quella situazione non c’è nessun tipo di pericolo
> Mi pare evidente che siano due situazioni diverse


Quindi le stesse cose cambiano se l’ambiente viene considerato protetto?
Poi di lì escono tutti, lei e loro. Quando cambia? Quando chi ha urlato di avere il potere di considerarla un oggetto sessuale per riderne in un centinaio, smette di considerarla tale?



Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più lo vedo anche come cameratismo includendo la donna che capisce lo scherzo e ne ride


È cameratismo tra loro maschi, certo.


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

A me in una situazione come questa, piacerebbe vedere le reazioni nel caso in cui lei avesse risposto "ma radetela a mammà" oppure "ma radetevi i coglioni"
In nome del cameratismo, ovviamente. Sempre per ridere.

O magari permalosa, magari mestruata e quindi, si sa, in balia degli ormoni impazzenti, magari di cattivo umore perchè il caffè è uscito sul fornello.

Per far cameratismo alla pari. Comunque.


Ma comunque *libera di* non prenderla a ridere.
O comunque *libera di non prenderla nel modo PREVISTO* in cui debba prenderla.
Anche per esser catalogata nelle donne con un forte senso dello humor e maschiofriendly. (dalle donne).

Sarebbe una situazione parecchio interessante.

Il punto non è offendersi oppure non offendersi. 
Il punto è avere lo spazio per potersi comportare come vien spontaneo comportarsi.
E questo dipende soprattutto dal contesto e dalle interazioni del contesto. Compresi gli assetti del potere nel contesto.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose legate, fanno parte tutte della stessa cultura.
> Una cultura che spinge i maschi, si da ragazzini, a cercare appoggio nel gruppo per superare le loro difficoltà e paure.
> Non va sopravvalutato nulla, ma nemmeno sottovalutato.
> ”Te la radiamo noi” davvero fa ridere? Il fatto che estranei  parlino del pube e della vulva di una donna è normale? Dove? In classe bisogna ridere? In ufficio ci scompisciamo? Al bar o in discoteca siamo lusingate di tanto apprezzamento? Per strada? Ci piaceva il fischio? Ci piaceva chi si avvicinava e diceva “cosa ti farei...” ? E se erano in due, tre, quattro che ci dicevano “bella figa!” ci lusingavano? Allo stadio dobbiamo essere onorate che in centinaia ci considerino degne di un riconoscimento sessuale?
> ...


Vedi il gruppo è sempre pericoloso...fa fare cose che un singolo non farebbe mai, ma questo vale non solo per gli uomini...ho visto donne fare cose che mi hanno fatto vergognare di fare parte del genere femminile perché in gruppo...io penso che ogni individuo deve avere l'intelligenza di reagire in base alla situazione in cui si trova, quando non c'è pericolo posso benissimo reagire con una risata, non posso vivere facendo di ogni episodio che capita una questione ne tanto meno posso pensare di fabbricare una legge su misura per ogni cosa che succede...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> le cose sono in relazione perché l'humus di base è lo stesso, però trovo il tuo ragionamento estremizzante, quasi come dire che in quanto possessore di pisello sono un potenziale violentatore.


Vabbè, ma la vecchia malefica è fobica del sesso. Del cazzo non sa che farsene da mò, quindi di che parliamo? Se mai ne abbia fatto buon uso oltre al farsi ingravidare.
Insiste pure davanti al fatto che portatrici sane di fregna dicano che si sarebbero fatte una risata paragonandole ai negri bananuti.
L'ironia, la gioia di vivere, la libertà della risata o della presa in giro non sa manco dove sta di casa.
Un macigno sulle palle è sempre più leggero e piacevole.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono cose legate, fanno parte tutte della stessa cultura.
> Una cultura che spinge i maschi, sino da ragazzini, a cercare appoggio nel gruppo per superare le loro difficoltà e paure.
> Non va sopravvalutato nulla, ma nemmeno sottovalutato.
> ”Te la radiamo noi” davvero fa ridere? Il fatto che estranei  parlino del pube e della vulva di una donna è normale? Dove? In classe bisogna ridere? In ufficio ci scompisciamo? Al bar o in discoteca siamo lusingate di tanto apprezzamento? Per strada? Ci piaceva il fischio? Ci piaceva chi si avvicinava e diceva “cosa ti farei...” ? E se erano in due, tre, quattro che ci dicevano “bella figa!” ci lusingavano? Allo stadio dobbiamo essere onorate che in centinaia ci considerino degne di un riconoscimento sessuale?
> ...


Chi ha scritto onorare? Nessuna 
Il mio punto di vista è che in casi come questi bisogna prendere la cosa per quello che è: un coro da stadio senza dargli altri significati. Ci si fa una risata insieme uomini e donne (che forse fatte più spesso allenterebbero certe situazioni) e via 
Sono iscritta in un  gruppo fb dove battute di questo tipo si sprecano. Non conosci personalmente ogni singolo membro ma quelli che conosco sono uomini che rispettano le donne e mai avrebbero atteggiamenti irrispettosi. Sapere scindere le due cose mi sembra fondamentale
E secondo me la ragazza non ha riso perché non poteva far altro ma proprio perché era divertita dalla situazione


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma la vecchia malefica è fobica del sesso. Del cazzo non sa che farsene da mò, quindi di che parliamo? Se mai ne abbia fatto buon uso oltre al farsi ingravidare.
> Insiste pure davanti al fatto che portatrici sane di fregna dicano che si sarebbero fatte una risata paragonandole ai negri bananuti.
> L'ironia, la gioia di vivere, la libertà della risata o della presa in giro non sa manco dove sta di casa.
> Un macigno sulle palle è sempre più leggero e piacevole.


Non è questione di battute. Però.

Se io non ho voglia di battute, non ho voglia di battute.

A me fa ridere anche una manata sul culo da parte di uno sconosciuto...ma se non sono dell'umore giusto, sei in terra senza neanche sapere come ci sei arrivato. E non me ne frega un beato cazzo se tu non sei responsabile del mio malumore.

E in un rapporto 100 a 1 sarebbe interessante vedere le reazioni. (alla non accettazione della battuta) 
Ben diverse in un rapporto 1 a 1.

Che il 99,9 per cento dei maschioni che coreggiano, presi da soli, manco la battuta sul cazzo saprebbero reggere.

EDIT: probabilmente, giusto per il sapore della sfida al maschio italico, io non avrei riso ma li avrei cameratescamente invitati a radersi i coglioni.
Giusto per gustarmi la scena seguente.
Allora sì, avrei riso...e di gusto.

In giornata giusta, probabilmente avrei mostrato che sono già rasata. 

E le risate si sarebbero sprecate allora...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi le stesse cose cambiano se l’ambiente viene considerato protetto?
> Poi di lì escono tutti, lei e loro. Quando cambia? Quando chi ha urlato di avere il potere di considerarla un oggetto sessuale per riderne in un centinaio, smette di considerarla tale?


Tutti probabilmente


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È cameratismo tra loro maschi, certo.


Ti puoi unire a quel cameratismo . Io lo faccio spesso proprio perché capisco che quello è un coro e il resto è vita vera


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vedi il gruppo è sempre pericoloso...fa fare cose che un singolo non farebbe mai, ma questo vale non solo per gli uomini...ho visto donne fare cose che mi hanno fatto vergognare di fare parte del genere femminile perché in gruppo...io penso che ogni individuo deve avere l'intelligenza di reagire in base alla situazione in cui si trova, quando non c'è pericolo posso benissimo reagire con una risata, non posso vivere facendo di ogni episodio che capita una questione ne tanto meno posso pensare di fabbricare una legge su misura per ogni cosa che succede...


Il gruppo deresponsabilizza. Avvengono linciaggi nel gruppo. L’antica lapidazione, ancora presente in alcune comunità, ha proprio la funzione di trasformare una condanna in un atto comune di cui tutti sono corresponsabili e nessuno lo è.
Ma noi facciamo parte della cultura “chi è senza peccato lanci la prima pietra” e tutti se ne vanno. Siamo figli di quel racconto, siamo per la responsabilità individuale. Ma la tentazione di tornare alla deresponsabilizzazione del gruppo e molto forte. Quante volte i bambini dicono “ma anche lui...” per dividere la responsabilità. Ma noi abbiamo il reato di associazione per delinquere. L’essere in più di uno aumenta la responsabilità anche individuale.
Se qualcosa di simile ce la dice un singolo anche in piazza, dove crediamo di essere protette, non ci mettiamo a ridere. E facciamo bene, perché se lo facciamo possiamo essere interpretate come consenzienti. 
Se mio figlio mi avesse detto di aver partecipato a una cosa del genere, sa bene come avrei reagito.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tutti probabilmente


Invece quelli che poi considerano le donne oggetto come parlano delle donne e dove?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece quelli che poi considerano le donne oggetto come parlano delle donne e dove?


Probabilmente poco ne parlano e fanno i fatti 
Quelli che menano e stuprano spesso sono persone che al di fuori delle mura domestiche sono insospettabili
Se mio figlio fosse stato in quella curva probabilmente avrebbe partecipato a quel coro 
Sono certa che mio figlio porti rispetto alle ragazze che conosce e incontra. Anzi a volte si fa anche problemi eccessivi.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di battute. Però.
> 
> Se io non ho voglia di battute, non ho voglia di battute.
> 
> ...


Non nego questo.
Vedi, a te fa ridere la manata sul culo, ci sta. Se il giorno è sbagliato lo corchi, ci sta.
Se una ride di una battuta ci sta, esattamente come ci sta che si possa voltare male. E che succede? I 100 scendono in campo e la violentano? O passano oltre?
Se scendono in branco sono delinquenti e vanno carcerati, mi pare evidente. Ma non è sempre così, vorrei ben vedere.
Il branco, che sia formato da maschi o femmine, rischia di essere pericoloso sempre, un gruppo di persone che in un contesto di gioco fanno una battuta non è branco. 
Se la tizia alla battuta non avesse riso e risposto come dici tu o li avesse ignorati presumibilmente la reazione sarebbe stata più o meno questa: "EHHHHHHH OHHHHHHHHH!!!!"
Tutt'al più un "ma fattela na risata". 
Dubito sarebbero scesi i barbari a farne scempio.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di battute. Però.
> 
> Se io non ho voglia di battute, non ho voglia di battute.
> 
> ...


Infatti poteva essere un’altra reazione
Per questo penso che se lei ha riso, esattamente come avrei fatto io, l’ha fatto perché era divertita 
La manata sul culo da uno sconosciuto per strada per esempio non la troverei mai divertente. Non so come reagirei ma di sicuro non apprezzerei. Probabilmente lo insisterei o resterei immobile per il fastidio e lo schifo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente poco ne parlano e fanno i fatti
> Quelli che menano e stuprano spesso sono persone che al di fuori delle mura domestiche sono insospettabili
> Se mio figlio fosse stato in quella curva probabilmente avrebbe partecipato a quel coro
> Sono certa che mio figlio porti rispetto alle ragazze che conosce e incontra. Anzi a volte si fa anche problemi eccessivi.


Forse non hai scritto quello che volevi dire.
Da quello che hai scritto sembra che chi stupra sia un uomo di fatti e non parole.
A parte che la maggior parte delle violenze avviene da parte di uomini che si conoscono e che già avevano manifestato a gesti e parole il loro desiderio di supremazia, e lo avevano manifestato in vari ambiti in cui ritenevano di poterlo fare.
Io non dubito che chi si esprime in quel modo delle donne le tema. 
Risulta evidente anche qui.
Ma sempre chi compie atti violenti o usa parole violente è di base un poveretto incapace di relazioni sane, ma pure di amicizia tra quelli del proprio sesso.
Queste sue difficoltà relazionali però lo rendono violento nelle parole e o nei fatti.
Il fatto che io capisca le difficoltà, non significa che non veda l’humus di cui parlava @patroclo 
L’humus va alimentato o guardato con indulgenza? Non credo proprio.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E si fanno spalleggiare culturalmente dal gruppo.


Stranamente non la pensiamo allo stesso modo 
O dovrei pensare che anche mio figlio che frequenta la curva si farebbe spalleggiare dal gruppo 
Lo conosco e lo stimo troppo per pensarlo



Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non hai scritto quello che volevi dire.
> Da quello che hai scritto sembra che chi stupra sia un uomo di fatti e non parole.
> A parte che la maggior parte delle violenze avviene da parte di uomini che si conoscono e che già avevano manifestato a gesti e parole il loro desiderio di supremazia, e lo avevano manifestato in vari ambiti in cui ritenevano di poterlo fare.
> Io non dubito che chi si esprime in quel modo delle donne le tema.
> ...


Non vedo l’humus in questi caso 
Quante volte hai sentito di uomini che picchiano o hanno stuprato che chi li conosce avrebbe messo la mano sul fuoco per loro? Io tanti



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non nego questo.
> Vedi, a te fa ridere la manata sul culo, ci sta. Se il giorno è sbagliato lo corchi, ci sta.
> Se una ride di una battuta ci sta, esattamente come ci sta che si possa voltare male. E che succede? I 100 scendono in campo e la violentano? O passano oltre?
> Se scendono in branco sono delinquenti e vanno carcerati, mi pare evidente. Ma non è sempre così, vorrei ben vedere.
> ...


Avrebbero risposto con un altro coro probabilmente
Per altro il video è stato girato nella gara di ritorno
La stessa cosa con la stessa ragazza era stata fatta mentre lei passava il tagliaerba e lei aveva fatto un inchino ridendo 
Era un po’ come “ ehilà sei ancora tu? “


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non nego questo.
> Vedi, a te fa ridere la manata sul culo, ci sta. Se il giorno è sbagliato lo corchi, ci sta.
> Se una ride di una battuta ci sta, esattamente come ci sta che si possa voltare male. E che succede? I 100 scendono in campo e la violentano? O passano oltre?
> Se scendono in branco sono delinquenti e vanno carcerati, mi pare evidente. Ma non è sempre così, vorrei ben vedere.
> ...


Ne dubito anche io.
Il gruppo fa coraggio solo a determinate condizioni.

Infatti, per l'ennesima volta, portare la violenza in un discorso come questo, io lo trovo fuori luogo ed è fra l'altro uno dei modi storici per non parlare seriamente di violenza.

Detto questo.

*Per me il punto è la "costrizione" alla risata. *

Io me ne fotto.
Non me ne fotte un cazzo dell'approvazione.
Se mi rompi i coglioni, prima o dopo ti arrivo.
Ho un piacere personale nell'attesa della punizione che posso infliggere.
E mi godo il disagio, l'imbarazzo, in particolare dei maschi. Mi sa che questa non la perdo più  

Sono pure vessatoria, coi maschi.
E mi diverte. Molto.

Non mi imbarazza praticamente nulla che riguarda il corpo, potrei pisciare in mezzo ad un parcheggio con la folla che osserva se mi sono depilata bene intorno all'ano.

Ma io sono pronta a scommettere che il mio atteggiamento non sia poi così diffuso.

E allo stesso modo sono certa che certe risate di risposta siano frutto di un adeguamento passivo ad un dato di fatto che ad un reale sentirsi parte.
E sono anche certa che in buona parte dei casi, manco lo sanno dell'adeguamento passivo, prassi che divengono abitudini.

Ci sono quelle che se la sarebbero presa per una annusata di capelli al bar, per dire.
Quando a me ha divertito parecchio e l'ho trovata tenera.

(considero) Queste che ridono non perchè fa ridere, ma perchè non considerano tollerabile la possibilità di essere irrise apertamente per una loro azione.
Preferiscono un finto cameratismo. Che si è camerati, fra camerati.

Non fra sconosciuti.

Mi spiego?

La questione non è la violenza.
O il pericolo. O la minaccia.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ne dubito anche io.
> Il gruppo fa coraggio solo a determinate condizioni.
> 
> Infatti, per l'ennesima volta, portare la violenza in un discorso come questo, io lo trovo fuori luogo ed è fra l'altro uno dei modi storici per non parlare seriamente di violenza.
> ...


Tu spieghi ma non sono assolutamente d’accordo con il motivo della risata se mi immedesimo in lei


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non vedo l’humus in questi caso
> Quante volte hai sentito di uomini che picchiano o hanno stuprato che chi li conosce avrebbe messo la mano sul fuoco per loro? Io tanti


Mettono la mano sul fuoco perché hanno considerato le battute delle battute.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mettono la mano sul fuoco perché hanno considerato le battute delle battute.


Non ti rispondo perché sarebbe una brutta risposta


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti *poteva essere un’altra reazione*
> Per questo penso che se lei ha riso, esattamente come avrei fatto io, l’ha fatto perché era divertita
> La manata sul culo da uno sconosciuto per strada per esempio non la troverei mai divertente. Non so come reagirei ma di sicuro non apprezzerei. Probabilmente lo insisterei o resterei immobile per il fastidio e lo schifo


Poteva....poteva se lei era in condizione di prendersi cori di altro tipo.

Io non avrei problemi.
Come una manata sul culo A PRIORI non mi immobilizza, non mi infastidisce e non mi fa schifo.
io so che valuto SECONDO ME, ogni singola situazione.

Ma so che io non sono tutti.

Come dicevo, probabilmente col carattere della merda che mi ritrovo avrei provocato alzando i toni.
Per il gusto di vederli all'opera e avrei probabilmente ulteriormente provocato sulla fantasia dei cori seguenti.
Ma io sono una rompicoglioni e mi piace andare in direzione opposta e contraria. Per vedere l'effetto che fa.

So che altre se ne tornano a casa e ci fanno un bel pianto e se la vivono come una umiliazione.
Come tu ti vivi umiliante la manata sul culo.

EDIT: altre ancora ci fanno sopra i soldi. coi coglioncelli, come il tipo e la giornalista. 

E il discorso è questo.

Non altri.

L'altra reazione, probabilmente viene vissuta da evitare, perchè più umiliante di una battuta sulla figa da rasare.
Alcune ritengono offensivo non esser considerate cameratesche coi maschi, per esempio.

E io immagino che il tenore delle battute in risposta ad un rifiuto aperto della battuta, sarebbe stato parecchio interessante.
Un bell'esperimento sociale.


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu spieghi ma non sono assolutamente d’accordo con il motivo della risata *se mi immedesimo in lei*


Ma tu non sei lei.
E se ti immedesimi pensi a te stessa. (col bias del fatto che pensi a te stessa in una situazione in cui non sei)

Di lei non sai niente.

E quando ci si immedesima, è matematico l'errore.

Immedesimandomi, io per esempio avrei risposto in modo provocatorio e rissaiolo.

Ma io so che non sono lei.
E quindi non mi aspetto che lei risponda come io penso si dovrebbe rispondere.

Quando ho raccontato del tipo che mi ha ficcato il naso nei capelli al bar, immedesimandoti in me hai provato fastidio.
Io mi sono divertita invece.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Comunque ognuna reagisce personalmente, individualmente come vuole e soprattutto come può, per la situazione e in base alla proprie risorse interne.
È confortante allearsi con chi appare dominante, forte e cerca alleanze.
Non dovrebbe cambiare la valutazione di un atto riducendolo a scherzo. 
Certamente ridere insieme è normalmente una strategia vincente. Mi domando se sia giusta o se non faccia che rafforzare una predominanza.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Poteva....poteva se lei era in condizione di prendersi cori di altro tipo.
> 
> Io non avrei problemi.
> Come una manata sul culo A PRIORI non mi immobilizza, non mi infastidisce e non mi fa schifo.
> ...


Ma semplicemente accettare che si sia divertita no?
Ridettando appunto tutte le altre reazioni possibili 
La sua è stata questa è ho pubblicato questa perché  appunto mi ha fatto sorridere ed immedesimare anche se forse nel mio caso l’imbarazzo si sarebbe notato


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque ognuna reagisce personalmente, individualmente come vuole e soprattutto come può, per la situazione e in base alla proprie risorse interne.
> È confortante allearsi con chi appare dominante, forte e cerca alleanze.
> Non dovrebbe cambiare la valutazione di un atto riducendolo a scherzo.
> Certamente ridere insieme è normalmente una strategia vincente. Mi domando se sia giusta o se non faccia che rafforzare una predominanza.


Ma perché strategia? Io non rido per strategia , rido se mi diverto. E non rido per allearmi a nessuno. Rido se mi diverto. Se non mi diverto con le stesse persone a un coro diverso lo faccio notare che sia allo stadio o in strada o su fb o sul forum


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma *semplicemente accettare che si sia divertita no?*
> Ridettando appunto tutte le altre reazioni possibili
> La sua è stata questa è ho pubblicato questa perché  appunto mi ha fatto sorridere ed immedesimare anche se forse nel mio caso l’imbarazzo si sarebbe notato


Ribadisco, mica lo metto in dubbio.

A me diverte la manata sul culo e a te fa schifo.
Divertimento e schifo convivono intorno allo stesso atto.
Non è che uno esclude l'altro.

La medaglia ha sempre due facce.

Se lei si è divertita, come me con la manata sul culo, buon per lei come buon per me. 

Rendere assoluto il fatto che TUTTE SI DEBBANO DIVERTIRE, è un altro discorso.
Ed è questo che io sto facendo.

Ossia che lei si è divertita come a me diverte la manata sul culo.
Ma ci sono quelle a cui avrebbe fatto schifo come a te fa schifo la manata sul culo.

Solo che quelle a cui eventualmente avrebbe fatto schifo, o ridono lo stesso oppure sono sottoposte a cori che probabilmente dalla figa rasata si spostano sul figa di legno e simili.

Un po' come pretendere che tu trovi divertente la manata sul culo se no sei un stronzetta repressa che non sa ridere delle goliardate. E quindi il tuo rifiuto alla mano sul culo vien rifiutato e irriso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché strategia? Io non rido per strategia , rido se mi diverto. E non rido per allearmi a nessuno. Rido se mi diverto. Se non mi diverto con le stesse persone a un coro diverso lo faccio notare che sia allo stadio o in strada o su fb o sul forum


Sì ride di alcune cose e di altre no.
Molti anni fa ho conosciuto una ragazza sedicenne ebrea, aveva raccontato che lei rideva delle barzellette sui campi di concentramento raccontate dai suoi compagni di liceo.
Perché rideva?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei lei.
> E se ti immedesimi pensi a te stessa. (col bias del fatto che pensi a te stessa in una situazione in cui non sei)
> 
> Di lei non sai niente.
> ...


Anche tu hai pensato a come avresti reagito tu 
Io come lei, poi ovvio che non so perché lo ha fatto ma essendo la seconda volta che accadeva mi viene da dire ch  ed non era così infastidita altrimenti la seconda volta il prato lo avrebbe tosato il suo collega.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì ride di alcune cose e di altre no.
> Molti anni fa ho conosciuto una ragazza sedicen ebrea, aveva raccontato che lei rideva delle barzellette sui campi di concentramento raccontate dai suoi compagni di liceo.
> Perché rideva?


Che ne so 
Chiedilo a lei
Ripeto se rido è perché mi diverte o sdrammatizzo 
Se li infastidisce la battuta ti assicuro che non rido


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche tu hai pensato a come avresti reagito tu
> Io come lei, poi ovvio che non so perché lo ha fatto ma essendo la seconda volta che accadeva mi viene da dire ch  ed non era così infastidita altrimenti la seconda volta il prato lo avrebbe tosato il suo collega.


Quindi un’altra soluzione possibile sarebbe stata rinunciare al suo lavoro?


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche tu hai pensato a come avresti reagito tu
> Io come lei, poi ovvio che non so perché lo ha fatto ma essendo la seconda volta che accadeva mi viene da dire ch  ed non era così infastidita altrimenti *la seconda volta il prato lo avrebbe tosato il suo collega.*


Il sottolineato: ovvio.
E poi ho pensato* anche *che il mio modo di reagire non è assoluto, però.
Ed è indicativo di me e me soltanto.

E infatti il mio divertimento, diversamente dalla tipa, sarebbe stato provocare pesantemente i maschi sugli spalti.
Mica mi aspetto che però lo faccia anche lei, ti pare?
O credo che non sappia ridere perchè non ride come riderei io.

Come non mi aspetto che tu trovi simpatica una manata sul culo da uno sconosciuto o una fiutata di capelli al bar.
Anzi, comprendo piuttosto facilmente i motivi per cui ti infastidirebbe. Non li capisco per me, non sono validi per me. Non li applico a me.
Ma li comprendo per te. E sostengo il tuo applicarli a te.

Anzi, so benissimo che tu, per esempio, non pisceresti in un piazzale mentre ti guardano il culo e non ti romperei i coglioni per fartelo fare. Anzi, mi sbatterei per trovarti un bagno, nel caso fossimo insieme e ti scappasse la pipì.

Il fatto di doversi far sostituire da un collega per non dover subire qualcosa, direi che ha un nome in ambito lavorativo.
Se dovesse accadere in ufficio che vuoi un cambio mansione perchè non vuoi esser trattata in un modo piuttosto che in un altro da uno o più colleghi, come lo definiresti?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi un’altra soluzione possibile sarebbe stata rinunciare al suo lavoro?


No sono in due avrebbe potuto chiedere al collega che era con lei di usare lui il tagliaerba. O il collega si sarebbe offerto. Sono supposizioni. 
Come fa a venirti in mente che una come me può pensare a rinunciare al suo lavoro. Mah


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No sono in due avrebbe potuto chiedere al collega che era con lei di usare lui il tagliaerba. O il collega si sarebbe offerto. Sono supposizioni.
> Come fa a venirti in mente che una come me può pensare a rinunciare al suo lavoro. Mah


Ma non eri tu.
Era lei. Lei si è messa a ridere e lo stesso avrei fatto io.
Ma quando si valuta un fatto, si valuta il fatto, non il gradimento individuale.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non eri tu.
> Era lei. Lei si è messa a ridere e lo stesso avrei fatto io.
> Ma quando si valuta un fatto, si valuta il fatto, non il gradimento individuale.


Ma io non sto svalutando 
Sto vedendolo per quello che è almeno secondo me 
Ho fatto vedere il video a mio figlio che appunto frequenta gli stadi. Ha riso, lo aveva già visto. Gli ho raccontato di questa discussione. Mi ha detto che se non sono in grado di scindere un coro da stadio dal pensiero serio di una persona ho dei problemi. “Fattele due risate ogni tanto” mi ha detto. 
Alla tipa come minimo si sarebbe offerta una birra solo per lo spirito corretto con cui ha risposto a quei cori.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non eri tu.
> Era lei. Lei si è messa a ridere e lo stesso avrei fatto io.
> Ma quando si valuta un fatto, si valuta il fatto, non il gradimento individuale.


Ecco perché tu avresti riso non lo capisco. Ridi anche se non fa ridere?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco perché tu avresti riso non lo capisco. Ridi anche se non fa ridere?


Perché ridere è la reazione appresa per cavarsela in circostanze come queste.
In uno dei miei film preferiti, Come eravamo, la protagonista, interpretata da Barbra Streisand, fa un discorso all’università durante uno sciopero per la pace. Il discorso ha un successo straordinario e gli studenti fanno una dichiarazione in coro, secondo la sua richiesta e guida e riceve applausi.
In quel preciso momento si alzano alle sue spalle dei cartelli “goliardici” che dicono fanno un gioco di parole sessuale. Credo che ci sia un riferimento ai capezzoli.
Lei si offende, urla a tutti “fascisti” e se ne va.
Pochi giorni dopo nel bar dove lavora per mantenersi agli studi, ne parla con l’altro protagonista, interpretato da a Robert Redford, che le dice che avrebbe dovuto ridere, perché li aveva in pugno e avrebbe dovuto depontenziare l'offesa.La discussione riprende poi anni dopo, quando poi i due si mettono insieme.  I due si sposano e poi il matrimonio finisce proprio per quella differenza di base.
”Dovevi ridere” è la strategia che lui suggerisce. E aveva ragione. Ma è una strategia. Non è una strategia  nel senso di una cosa studiata a tavolino, ma un comportamento  di successo che si attua quando è più conveniente ridere con, invece di far ridere di noi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché ridere è la reazione appresa per cavarsela in circostanze come queste.
> In uno dei miei film preferiti, Come eravamo, la protagonista, interpretata da Barbra Streisand, fa un discorso all’università durante uno sciopero per la pace. Il discorso ha un successo straordinario e gli studenti fanno una dichiarazione in coro, secondo la sua richiesta e guida e riceve applausi.
> In quel preciso momento si alzano alle sue spalle dei cartelli “goliardici” che dicono fanno un gioco di parole sessuale. Credo che ci sia un riferimento ai capezzoli.
> Lei si offende, urla a tutti “fascisti” e se ne va.
> ...


Non sono una stratega 
Ripeto, non avrei riso se non lo avessi trovato divertente che sia allo stadio , con amici o con sconosciuti


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di battute. Però.
> 
> Se io non ho voglia di battute, non ho voglia di battute.
> 
> ...


io non ti porterei mai allo stadio, infatti.   perchè non hai idea del contesto


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> io non ti porterei mai allo stadio, infatti.   perchè non hai idea del contesto


Io andavo in curva....rissaiola della peggior specie. 
E femmina rissaiola, a modo mio...  

Presente?


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io andavo in curva....rissaiola della peggior specie.
> E femmina rissaiola, a modo mio...
> 
> Presente?


considerando di QUALE curva parliamo, sì ho presente.


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> considerando di *QUALE* curva parliamo, sì ho presente.


Esatto.

A grandi linee hai presente anche con chi   

Ci andavo in mini inguinale e anfibi al ginocchio.
E sguardo angelico


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

sguardo angelico.   certo.   te ne approfitti perchè fondamentalmente ti voglio anche bene.   ruffiana


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sguardo angelico.   certo.   te ne approfitti perchè fondamentalmente ti voglio anche bene.   ruffiana


Certo che era angelico.  Dovevo bilanciare coi capelli e i piercing!   

E certo che sono una ruffiana.
Ho migliorato pure le fusa....


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

sarà


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà


  

Non ti ricordi come ero angelica?


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

uh guarda, na Cherubina proprio, con speranza di passare tra i Serafini


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> uh guarda, na Cherubina proprio, con speranza di passare tra i Serafini


solo opere di bene...


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

sì sei diventata veramente na ruffiana


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sei diventata veramente na ruffiana


sono solo una novizia...

(sussurra ipazia a capo chino)


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

per nascondere lo sguardo beffardo


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> per nascondere lo sguardo beffardo


non mi permetterei mai!!!


E' bellissimo il mio sguardo beffardo, chi sono mai per decidere il cosa farne?


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2022)

vah come pensa di girarci attorno


----------



## ipazia (13 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vah come pensa di girarci attorno


----------



## patroclo (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto questo?
> No.
> Però lo sei perché potresti, perché possiedi lo strumento.
> E sei un complice se ridacchi con gli amici che parlano di una donna e di ciò che loro le farebbero. Anche se in pratica non sarebbero in grado.


Prima velatamente e adesso dichiaratamente ...
Se avessi mai sentito parlare un "amico" di stupro e violenze stai sicura che non avrei mai ridacchiato. Se ti riferisci alla sola battuta "cosa farei a quella ...." mi sembra che hai una scala valoriale sballata


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Prima velatamente e adesso dichiaratamente ...
> Se avessi mai sentito parlare un "amico" di stupro e violenze stai sicura che non avrei mai ridacchiato. Se ti riferisci alla sola battuta "cosa farei a quella ...." mi sembra che hai una scala valoriale sballata


Anche perché capita che anche noi donne diciamo “cosa gli farei a quello” e non si parla certo di violenza


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Prima velatamente e adesso dichiaratamente ...
> Se avessi mai sentito parlare un "amico" di stupro e violenze stai sicura che non avrei mai ridacchiato. Se ti riferisci alla sola battuta "cosa farei a quella ...." mi sembra che hai una scala valoriale sballata


auto citazione: “sei un complice *se* ridacchi con gli amici”
Vale per tutti.
E vale per ogni cosa.
Come quella bellissima sedicenne ebrea era complice dello sminuire la Shoà per il suo personale bisogno di accettazione. Non era complice della Shoà, ma del suo renderlo un evento come un altro su cui si può scherzare. 
Certamente c’è anche un rischio nell’ingigantire. Ma cerco di non farlo. Però non mi limito nella mia espressione.


----------



## patroclo (13 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> auto citazione: “sei un complice *se* ridacchi con gli amici”
> Vale per tutti.
> E vale per ogni cosa.
> Come quella bellissima sedicenne ebrea era complice dello sminuire la Shoà per il suo personale bisogno di accettazione. Non era complice della Shoà, ma del suo renderlo un evento come un altro su cui si può scherzare.
> Certamente c’è anche un rischio nell’ingigantire. Ma cerco di non farlo. Però non mi limito nella mia espressione.


Hai scritto questo: " E sei un complice se ridacchi con gli amici che parlano di una donna e di ciò che loro le farebbero. *Anche se in pratica non sarebbero in grad*o "

e questo è un chiaro riferimento ad una violenza, sopratutto con il neretto aggiunto.

Guarda che sono stato io il primo a parlare di humus comune e sono anche il primo a dire che bisogna ridere "con" e non "di", io temo che prima o poi arrivi a proporre tesi da "cancel culture", piuttosto da politicamente corretto ... ma educare le persone prima di arrivare a questi estremi evidentemente è troppo faticoso


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Hai scritto questo: " E sei un complice se ridacchi con gli amici che parlano di una donna e di ciò che loro le farebbero. *Anche se in pratica non sarebbero in grad*o "
> 
> e questo è un chiaro riferimento ad una violenza, sopratutto con il neretto aggiunto.
> 
> Guarda che sono stato io il primo a parlare di humus comune e sono anche il primo a dire che bisogna ridere "con" e non "di", io temo che prima o poi arrivi a proporre tesi da "cancel culture", piuttosto da politicamente corretto ... ma educare le persone prima di arrivare a questi estremi evidentemente è troppo faticoso


Il grassettato vuol dire che dicono e non fanno, per fortuna, ma creano l’humus di cui hai parlato tu. 
Mi dispiace che ancora non hai capito cosa dico.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo video. Ammetto di aver riso e di aver trovato la reazione di lei molti simpatica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alla fiera di Novegro la tipa che vendeva panini e patatine attirava i clienti dicendo che aveva la patata calda.
Una donna abituata a stare in un ambiente maschile di solito è abituata a interagire con lo stesso linguaggio senza farsi troppi problemi.
Chi non ci riesce, resiste poco.
Chi resta, si diverte. E non poco.
È questione di carattere, il che equivale a dire che non siamo tutti uguali. 
Di solito donne così sono assolutamente capaci di dare dei babbioni o dei morti di figa agli uomini facendoli pure ridere. 
Doti innate.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più lo vedo anche come cameratismo includendo la donna che capisce lo scherzo e ne ride


Di donne capaci di stare allo scherzo in un gruppo di uomini ne ho incontrare poche ma quando ci sono sono davvero uno spettacolo.
La cosa più bella è proprio sapersi ridere addosso.
Considero l'autoironia quanto di più attraente ci possa essere in una donna.
In Italia è rara.
Sia negli uomini che nelle donne, un po' tutti fragili, un po' tutti in cerca di schemi che li possano proteggere.
Non esistono schemi difensivi né parti buone o cattive.
Esistono luoghi in cui puoi stare meglio. Diversi per ciascuno di noi.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma semplicemente accettare che si sia divertita no?
> Ridettando appunto tutte le altre reazioni possibili
> La sua è stata questa è ho pubblicato questa perché  appunto mi ha fatto sorridere ed immedesimare anche se forse nel mio caso l’imbarazzo si sarebbe notato


Ma sì. Probabilmente si è fatta una risata.
Quasi sicuramente sapeva però di averli in pugno e che in fin dei conti... Li aveva messi al tappeto lei, tutti quanti.
Non tutte le donne sono poco coscienti della loro forza o fanno finta di non averla.
Ci sono donne capaci di gestire benissimo queste situazioni. E altre, approfittando delle debolezze maschili. Mediamente sono più intelligenti dei maschi corrispondenti, e lo sanno.
Con quella risposta si è mostrata al di sopra di tutti. 
Immensa.


----------

